# Help Decide on a Name?



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm getting a male English Golden Retriever puppy sometime next year or at the end of this year and I can't decide on the name. The two names I'm stuck between are: Calvin and Oliver.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

I kind of like Calvin. Don't hear too much. And, I like the nickname Cal.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oliver, and I like the nickname Ollie


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Oliver...........


----------



## Sniper (May 1, 2018)

If you combined those two nicknames and called him "Collie" you could really confuse everybody.......


----------

